# Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now?



## matt00king (Mar 28, 2003)

Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now? (matt00king)*

Nothing is ever concrete, until it touches US soil. I hear late 2004 . . .


----------



## 20vV5 (Jun 30, 2001)

*Re: Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now? (matt00king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt00king* »_Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now?

Audi are nervous (and rightly so) about introducing a premium hatchback to the US.
Look at how many Jettas there are compared to Golfs. Audi can`t afford to get the car through all the US tests only for it to sell in small numbers. It`s the US`s obsession with sedans that will keep it out of your grasp.
It`s a pity for you guys, you`re missing out on some nice cars, my old S3 was very good and the BMW 325ti, while looking strange, is a good drive.


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now? (matt00king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matt00king* »_Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now?


I called Audi of America today and they confirmed that there is going to be an A3 in the '05 Model Year Lineup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























The bummer is that we will be getting an as of now unseen 4-Door hatchback that has been rumored here in the past. Expect to see it in the major US Auto shows next season (Detroit, Chicago, New York, etc...) 
The lady on the phone also mentioned that we WILL NOT INITIALLY see the S3 but that they have plans for the S3 to follow in a year to a year in a half. No word as to whether we will get the 2-Door hatch here in States.






















Hope that that helps.


----------



## idunno (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now? (mr_e1974)*

How 'bout that Quattro version...mmmmm...tasty
QUATTRO A3 
I know it's all just rumor right now....but how can bringing a 4 door here make
sense? They stopped offering the Golf 1.8T (which makes my car more rare...
wooohoo!) here. That _seems_ to imply that the US isn't buying sporty
engined 4 door hatches.
Bah! That's what I get for thinking.


----------



## Herky_ (Oct 11, 2002)

Well I don't know if this helps, I live in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. Today August 30, 2003, from 12:00pm to 3:00pm they were shooting some sort of commerical with 2 Audi A3s and 2 Jettas and 1 Golf. I didn't have my digi cam with me or anything so I can't offer you proof. They were filming next to the Place Ville Marie. Anyone else in Montreal see this?


----------



## idunno (May 9, 2001)

*Re: (Herky_)*

Wow....you've been a member for almost a year and this is your first post!
Congrats.


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now? (matt00king)*

any idea on pricing?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now? (matt00king)*

Audi of America stated in an interview with Autoweek, posted today, that the A3 for North America will be here as a 2005 model, arriving in mid-2004. Needless to say, I'm psyched.
Now, as to pricing. I have a post around here postulating on pricing. Based on Europricing, subtracting VAT tax, and adding standard options to bring it up to par with what Americans would expect as 'standard', I figure that the A3 will start around $25,000. The question is - will it be Quattro or not?


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Will the A3 come to America? And why doesnt it now? (Travis Grundke)*

I contacted Audi of America several months ago via email. The woman responded with a "yes there will be a 5 door version". She also said they have no plans at the current time to bring the 3-door version here Then again VW's MKV platform looks to be very promising. VW may bring the 4-Motion Haldex system over in the MKV's. Over in Europe hatch back's and wagons rule. I am going to Italy in less than two weeks and I cannot wait to see all the cool cars. I will bring my digital and try to take some nice pics. I would buy a A3 in a heartbeat.


----------

